# Snowboarding near Vancouver in the end of October?



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Not in the lower mainland. Dec 1st is the sort of 'official' target, although Seymour opened Nov 18 last year. Don't know when Whistler starts up. Of course, that's 90 minutes north.

BTW, 98 days to go, based on official target.
(open, open, open...)


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

if need be i am willing to drive 2-3 hours for a chance to ride


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

If the glacier isn't open at Whistler then the only spots that are going to be open is Mt Hood in Oregon (6? hours maybe) or Loveland and A-Basin (20+ hours) in Colorado.


----------



## rideonwhistler (Jun 2, 2010)

Whistler's scheduled open date is Nov 25th this year... though as soon as there's enough snow they'll open! But October's pretty optimistic...


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

killclimbz is Hood/Timberline open that early to general public? My understanding is they are on reserved lift tickets only for camps, racers, etc., during the off-season between ~June 1st and opening day.

I'd hate to send someone on a 6-hour drive for a snipe hunt


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

They have a public area all summer long. Of course the camps have the prime real estate and the access to those areas is restricted. Wolfy knows the lowdown. My understanding from previous posts of his is that they they close for a couple of weeks in September for annual maintenance and to get ready for the upcoming season. Then they operate on a limited schedule (Thus-Sun maybe?) until the snow starts to fly and they can ramp up operations. 

For sure they have general public access.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> For sure they have general public access.


That is good to know! I've been misinformed


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

thanks for the response fellas.
does´nt look like it will happen....


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Mt Norquay has targeted the 29th of October to be open. I was there on opening day last year. It was warm but fun. They just make snow on one of their green runs.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

Ok so my plans changed a bit i will be there from November 5th untill november 11th.
are there any other places than Mt Norquay that have a scheduled opening in the beginning of November?


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Lake Louise is opening on the 6th of November. Its about a 10 hour drive from Vancouver or 3 hours from Calgary.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

As far as the Banff area goes...

Those Norquay and Louise opening days are always so terrible... just a tiny little strip of man-made snow. 'the wee-waxy 500' at Louise lol!
I wouldn't even go if it was free.
The first REAL opening is always Sunshine Village... this year planned for Nov.11.

I've usually been able to find good pre-season hiking in the Rockies though.
Highwood Pass & Fortress Ski Area (now closed) are a good bet. I've scored great knee deep pow turns there in early October a few times. Parker's Ridge up at the Columbia Icefields (north of Louise) is another place, usually decent by late Oct.

There's always hiking at Roger's Pass, but due to the lower elevation (only 4100ft at the pass) you will need to hike up quite a bit to get into the snowline.

In the Vancouver area your option is Mt Hood. That's it w/o hiking.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Guys have already been hiking for turns in Kananaskis. It's been raining in Revelstoke for a month now, which usually translates to snow in the eastern Rockies. It's coming...


----------

